
Analysis of gender bias in news texts with Python and textacy - maxberggren
http://maxberggren.se/2017/05/02/gender-bias/
======
Boothroid
I think the analysis is far too flimsy for the conclusion to be drawn. Imagine
if you submitted this as a paper.. I suspect the methodology would be torn to
shreds.

